# Help with team name



## Dizzydi (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm trying to come up with a team name for my 5k run. I would like something associated with diabetes, but am really struggling to come up with something. 

Anyone got any thoughts?


----------



## David H (Mar 4, 2012)

*Dextrose Mid-Life Runners* a play on Dexys Midnight Runners


----------



## Dizzydi (Mar 4, 2012)

David that is brilliant, ive put it on the short list

Hubby has come up with 

Diane-beats it or Diane-beats this (a play on diabetes) 

I've still not thought of anything yet


----------



## cherrypie (Mar 4, 2012)

The Diabelles.


----------



## PhilT (Mar 4, 2012)

If you are all women runners, the Sugar Babes. Although I don't know what the real one's would think of that!


----------



## Dizzydi (Mar 4, 2012)

PhilT said:


> If you are all women runners, the Sugar Babes. Although I don't know what the real one's would think of that!



We are a team of 3 women, 2 men and 1 boy


----------



## David H (Mar 4, 2012)

*Diabetic Runners - fuelled by insulin*

*Are you our type ?*

More of a catchphrase than a team name!


----------



## Austin Mini (Mar 4, 2012)

'Dizzydi's Midnight Runners'  'Sole Trainers'  'Running on Empty' to name but a few.


----------



## cherrypie (Mar 4, 2012)

cherrypie said:


> The Diabelles.



I thought it was all girls.
You can google for names as others are.  There are lists for runner's team names.


----------



## David H (Mar 4, 2012)

Austin Mini said:


> 'Dizzydi's Midnight Runners'  'Sole Trainers'  'Running on Empty' to name but a few.



Nice but hardly Diabetes related!


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Mar 4, 2012)

Dizzydi said:


> I'm trying to come up with a team name for my 5k run. I would like something associated with diabetes, but am really struggling to come up with something.
> 
> Anyone got any thoughts?



Stockport Diabeticals

Diane against Diabetes

Team Diabetes

Stockport Diabetes Support


----------



## Dizzydi (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks for the ideas folks - we are going to cast a team vote on the name - the 3 top runners are (still waiting to see if anyone in the family can come up with anything else)

diane-beates it

Dextrose Mid-Life Runners

Diane against Diabetes

I still cant get over the fact I couldn't come up with a name lol (still waiting to see if anyone in the family can come up with anything else)

Been training hard this week

Saturday 3.75 k (part run / walk)
Sunday 5 k (part run / walk)
Tuesday 3 k running
Friday 3 k running
Sunday 3 k running
Once I can crack the 3 k without being totally done in will target 4 and then 5 (hopefully I can do this by end of April)


----------



## trophywench (Mar 4, 2012)

Dextrose Mid-Life Runners  ...  and I have this video in my head of the team supporters egging you on, by shouting 'Come on, Eileen!'


----------



## Dizzydi (Mar 4, 2012)

trophywench said:


> Dextrose Mid-Life Runners  ...  and I have this video in my head of the team supporters egging you on, by shouting 'Come on, Eileen!'



I'm liking it - diabetes uk are sending me some of those nosiy rattles for the supports to shake in the air !!


----------



## Dizzydi (Mar 4, 2012)

Diabeaters mid-life runners 

Could this work the age range of runners is 31 to 46 (plus one small 5 year old)


----------



## trophywench (Mar 4, 2012)

Oh yes - the Bible says we can expect 3 score years and ten; ergo at age 35 you are smack in the middle of mid-life !

  
.


----------

